# App-witchcraft.... translator wanted...Μεταφραστή ήθελε & ζώ

## necrose99

https://github.com/Spike-Pentesting/App-witchcraft

An automated Gentoo/Sabayon packages builder and repository maintainer, with contentious integration

https://www.transifex.com/organization/spike-pentesting/

were localizing anyone cares to translate to their native language please feel free...

GPL2 Thank you and feel free to fork & Improve... 

Μεταφραστή ήθελε & ζώα

[url] https://github.com/Spike-Pentesting/App-μαγεία [/ url]

[topic =] Ένα αυτοματοποιημένο Gentoo / Sabayon πακέτα οικοδόμος και αποθήκη συντηρητή, με αμφιλεγόμενο ένταξη [/topic]

[url] https://www.transifex.com/organization/spike-pentesting/ [/ url]

[b] ήταν εντόπιση κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μεταφράσει σε μητρική τους γλώσσα διστάσετε ... [/ b]

[b] GPL2 Σας ευχαριστώ και να αισθάνονται ελεύθεροι να πιρούνι & Βελτίωση ... [/ b]

----------

